# funcionamiento de un scr, acoplado a un transformador.



## JOHANN ORTEGA ARIZA (Feb 10, 2008)

Este transformador hace parte de una maquina industrial para soldadura, el siguiente dibujo muestra en la primera parte un relé que funciona como interruptor al permitir o no, el paso de tension, lo malo es que los contactos se van desgastando muy rapido debido al uso continuo de la maquina, es por esta razon que surge la idea de reemplazar este relé por un par de scr´s, conectados


de esta forma se conectan los scr, pero no se como se va a comportar el transformador ya que no se si al variar la carga despues del secundario afecte de algun modo el funcionamiento de los scr´s
la duda es la siguiente: yo tengo una entrada de 220 v alternos a un transformador, una de las dos lineas de la alterna, antes de llagar hasta el transformador, pasa por un rele, ese rele es el que me permite que haya o no energia hacia el transformador, lo que sucede es que esos rele´s se desgastan y son un poco caros por que son de tipo industrial, por esta razon quiero reemplazar ese rele por un switch electronico, lo pienso hacer con dos scr´s, pero la duda radica en que no se como se comporta el transformador ante esto, no se si se comporta como una carga y pueda que en determinado momento deje de funcionar...... gracias...por sus respuestas...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2008)

Tenes que tener en cuenta que no vas a poder disparar los tiristores con un unico pulso o un tren de pulsos corto como se acostumbra, porque debido a que tenes una carga con componente reactiva, la corriente se va a desfasar de la tension y variable con la carga.
Ademas de colocar un prudente snubber para que no se te disparen por dv/dt.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2008)

Si no tienes o no quieres pulsos de dispar, esta es otra opcion, "Casi" un relee de estado solido


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2008)

Eso eso eso... pero si lo necesitas rapido y paga otro compra un relay de estado solido directamente, busca esto pero en tu proveedor colombiano habitual.
http://www.rodaronline.com/relays/ssr1.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2008)

Eduardo, eso del proveedor colombiano suena un poco Feo


Segunda version con un poco de paint


----------

